# Before the fRont Trout!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Jimmy and Jim Robertson brought along Brittany Jimmy?s girlfriend for her first fishing trip. Weather looked iffy but we decided to give it a try. First stop Brittany first cast first speckled trout. That was all it took a one stop-shopping trip. Started out with shrimp under corks then I had Jim and Jimmy switch to titelined plastics while Brittany stayed with the shrimp to keep the bait in the water. Worked liked a charm. The trout were jumping in the boat, it did not take long, and the limit was full. Went on the hunt for reds but could not find them but Jimmy did get one big one in the boat. Finished up right before the rain it was sprinkling on us on the way in but we made it in dry.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">The fishing is great right now so give me call and get in on the action!<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Capt. Gene Dugas<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Rather Be Fishing Adventures<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Way to get at them Gene, we are still in the playoffs with High School so when we finally end I will give you a call. Oh and by the way ROLL TIDE!! :moon


----------



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

I will take my medicine like man.Tigers got the stripes wipped off'em ROLL TIDE!


----------

